# Nose to tail



## Hotmale

Hello,
I am looking for an exact and informal translation of "nose to tail" but cannot come up with anything appropriate. "Jeden za drugim" simply doesn't do the justice.

"The cars were parked *nose to tail *down the street."


----------



## K.u.r.t

In Czech we would say
_Auta byla nalepená na sebe jedno za druhým._
Maybe something similar applies to Polish as well?


----------



## Maroseika

K.u.r.t said:


> In Czech we would say
> _Auta byla nalepená na sebe jedno za druhým._
> Maybe something similar applies to Polish as well?


Maybe what's needed is something similar to Russian впритык друг к другу?
That's if we mean they were aprked without any interval in between. 
Друг за другом, jedno za druhým, jeden za drugim, one after another, one by one do not express this sense, becuase anyway the cars down the street are always parked this way (i.e. in column and not in rank).


----------



## K.u.r.t

впритык=těsně

"těsně za sebou" then perhaps?


----------



## Hotmale

I am afraid nothing comes to my head. Seams that Polish doesn't have the right expression for it.

Thanks for your answer. "_Nalepená", _"těsně za sebou", "впритык друг к другу" sound great.

Have a nice day,
Hotmale


----------



## Marga H

Hotmale said:


> I am afraid nothing comes to my head. Seams that Polish doesn't have the right expression for it.


That's right.You can only add : blisko siebie, ciasno przy sobie.
Drivers sometimes say also : zderzak w zderzak.


----------



## Hotmale

Thanks Marga. "Zderzak w zderzak" is what I am looking for. 

Cheers,
Hotmake


----------



## Maroseika

Marga H said:


> That's right.You can only add : blisko siebie, ciasno przy sobie.
> Drivers sometimes say also : zderzak w zderzak.


Бампер в бампер? Здорово!


----------

